# More april and dudley!!



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

here are a few updated pics and some old ones now that i can finally upload some proper ones lol


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

and a few more !


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute cute cute.


----------



## holidayhutch (Jan 18, 2008)

Aaaaaaw absolutely gorgeous, we walk 5 Peis for someone ( 2 chocolate, 2 apricot and one Blue) and one had 4 pups about 6 weeks ago now and are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are great pics, what a little stunner, lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! They are gorgeous!


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks i think so too! but i know we all think our own dogs are the most gorgeous!!
april has a real thi8nkg for socks, she doesn't chew them just carries them about 
at the moment her collection she has hidden away is about 6! lol she throws them about and brings them to you, although this morning she did bring me one of my new shoes which i was not best pleased about! lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are stunning,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely
fade see one when she was very small and shouted out to me 
look mum theres one of those dogs with the bones pulled out,
i couldnt stop laughing the lady owner looked glaring at me the hubby just started to laugh.


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

lolol i think a would have def laughed !


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pictures!......


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

